# Cornwall - price of livery, hay etc



## joosie (12 November 2017)

So my two ponies currently live in France where I used to work but I'm hoping to bring them home to Cornwall at some point next year. I'm looking for a general idea of what people pay for livery, hay, farriers etc down here - have to do my research first as I am only familiar with French prices! 

Also I'd like to hear if anyone has recommendations for livery in the Truro area - I would be looking at grass livery or DIY on a yard with basic facilities (happy hackers so not fussed about an arena etc).

TIA.


----------



## Redders (16 November 2017)

When I was living in Cornwall (moved away for studies) I paid £35 a week for DIY with straw and hay included, year round turnout and an arena. The prices are current as have a friend still there. Another friend keeps her horse at a different yard, same facilities, £80 a month for DIY, hay and straw included.
I paid £80 for full set of shoes. This is in south east Cornwall- liskeard way.


----------



## joosie (16 November 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Cornish (19 November 2017)

Basic DIY is around £20-£25 per week, shoes range from £68 - £80 a set, hay is around £3.50 a bale. In Truro area if you like hacking maybe stick to Chacewater side where you have easy access to the mineral tramways trails (Bissoe Trail, Coast to Coast trail etc) for lots of off road riding. No recommendations, sorry. Tend to be smaller word of mouth type yards down here. Good luck!


----------



## jhoward (10 December 2017)

just to go off topic a bit j, always followed you on NR... what happened to your job in france...the one that gave you the pony?


----------



## joosie (10 December 2017)

jhoward said:



			just to go off topic a bit j, always followed you on NR... what happened to your job in france...the one that gave you the pony?
		
Click to expand...

Hi. I left my job at the end of 2015 to go to New Zealand for 18 months. I'd been wanting to go there for several years and finally got up the courage (and funds) to do it. My ponies went on loan while I was away. I got back from NZ a few months ago, and my old boss just happened to be looking for a new groom, so I came back to work for her in the meantime. It's been great being back, but weird, because it feels like nothing has changed, despite the amount of time I was away! The new groom starts in the New Year so I am going back to Cornwall next week - it's strange preparing to leave all over again!


----------

